# Cordless Rotozip?



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/New-Items/Rotozip-18V-Lithium-Ion-Kit

Maybe old news to most of you, but I just saw this today. I quit buying rotozip years ago, but maybe they'll be getting my business on this fella if they've improved their quality at all.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Buy it Mike, I effing love mine. I've had it about a year and carry it in a cordless drill holster on the back of my tool bags. I bought Lithium because it's way lighter and it's the ****. Buy it and don't look back.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I had the same thought. Thought about buying a cordless rotozip. Tired of hauling around a cord. Had questions about the power and speed and how long the battery would last though. Looks like this might be the answer.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a Cordless PorterCable Rotozip, for like 30.00, but it didn't come with a battery and charger. So I never bought the battery, but eager to try it. I have 2 RotoZips, and 1 corder Porter Cable also.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I usually go through a battery every 3 hours, commercial or residential. The coolest thing is it has a push button to check the battery level. 

THe batteries charge more then fast enough as well. The speed is great!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Cratter said:


> I had the same thought. Thought about buying a cordless rotozip. Tired of hauling around a cord. Had questions about the power and speed and how long the battery would last though. Looks like this might be the answer.


I had a deWalt one,18 volt. they do spin slower but the seemed to hug the electrical boxes better. I kept the electric one, but put a 1/4" bit in it and kept it around for ripping windows and doors though.
It's better to have 2 batteries though, and I would not recommend the deWalt either, unless their making them better now.Mine kept breaking down, went through about 4 of them till they said thats enough,They said I was above it's NORMAL use-age. I was doing a nursing home so...:yes:
Not dragging that cord around is great, so to me their worth it:thumbup:
I would also buy air in a can,those cans of air you can buy at a computer store, keep blasting the dust out of them (clean them). They will last longer and run better imo


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Cratter said:


> I had the same thought. Thought about buying a cordless rotozip. Tired of hauling around a cord. Had questions about the power and speed and how long the battery would last though. Looks like this might be the answer.


It would be key for those little remodel jobs where you just want a small bucket of hanging tools....heck, I'd almost keep a router like that under my seat.


Thanks for the input fellas!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Buy it Mike, I effing love mine. I've had it about a year and carry it in a cordless drill holster on the back of my tool bags. I bought Lithium because it's way lighter and it's the ****. Buy it and don't look back.


I have to admit, the idea of making my bags even heavier than they are is intimidating! I carry so much sh!t around with me that my pants would be around my ankles without the suspension rig:laughing:

I'm going to give it some thought, but there are a couple of other tools on my list right now...

Fein Multimaster Top Plus
Festool TS55 plunge cut saw
pay the rent (not in that order of course?)*<--in case the wife is reading*

Oh, and a Fein drywall screwgun would be nice too


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

dewalt makes a cordless rotozip i got 2 ...well 1 now i killed it the other day ..but they work good and it took 6 plus years to kill it and it was just the brushes in the motor...check them out


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> dewalt makes a cordless rotozip i got 2 ...well 1 now i killed it the other day ..but they work good and it took 6 plus years to kill it and it was just the brushes in the motor...check them out


I've been super happy with Dewalt's regular router, I've had that thing since around 2004? 

I didn't see a lithium version but I found this one: http://www.coastaltool.com/a/dewalt/dc550b.htm I don't have any dewalt batteries though


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I've been super happy with Dewalt's regular router, I've had that thing since around 2004?
> 
> I didn't see a lithium version but I found this one: http://www.coastaltool.com/a/dewalt/dc550b.htm I don't have any dewalt batteries though


 thats the one ..its not a compact as the outher one ...but it can def take a workout


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

$89 bucks for the dewalt now ,I paid like $400 and something when they 1st came out :furious:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

My opinion on rotozips--- they are just like taping tools[mechanical] cant make a decent living without using them,,, and cordless,, been using them since they came out--15/18years or longer? Have I mentioned I hate cords!!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I had a RotoZip cordless router! Great tool! Held a good charge. Unfortunately someone else decided they needed it worse than me and broke the door off my trailer and stole it along with five thousand dollars worth of other stuff. Morons. Sure like to catch them. That was eight years ago. Yep, I carry a grudge! :gunsmilie::detective::2guns::gun_:ninja::hang:
If I ever find out who they are, I'm gonna send the whole gang after them!


----------

